# Ping Problem



## Arosk (5. Januar 2012)

Hab seit ca. 1 Woche einen höheren Ping als normal, und am Netzwerklauf hat sich nichts geändert.

Aktuell hab ich einen Ping von 63 ms beim pingen von google.de und einen Ping von 63 und bei Buffed.de ein Ping von 57 ms. Normalwerte sind 50.

Am schlimmsten ist es bei CSS, dort hab ich einen Ingameping von 68 und einen Konsolenping von knapp 80.

Ich hab schon alles versucht was sonst immer geholfen hat (TCPconfig, Router Update, Älterer/neuerer Treiber für Netzwerkkarte).

Anbieter ist 1&1, 3000er Leitung


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2012)

wenn sich auf deienr seite nichts geändert hat, 1&1 anrufen


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Anbieter ist 1&1, 3000er Leitung



Ich hab ne 16Mbit-Leitung von dem Verein. Die Geschwindigkeit gibt es aber nur unter der Woche Nachmittags .. *g* Sonst zwischen 12 - 6(!)Mbit. Jaja, ich weiß "Werbung sagt nur bis zu", das ist mir aber mittlerweile egal, für den Preis, den die für die Verarsche haben wollen, bekomme ich auch Kabel Deutschland mit ner 100Mbit-Leitung und werde das auch bald mal testen.

Achja, Ping ist auch meist zwischen 50 - 60, nur in den weniger frequentierten Zeiten auch mal bei ~30ms (MW3, CSS, CS).


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2012)

Und was soll man da zu 1&1 sagen? "Mein Ping ist von 50ms auf 57ms gestiegen - und jetzt ziehen mich die anderen Kids bei CSS ab! Macht es heil oder ich kuendige meinen Vertrag!"?

Wegen eines so geringen Anstiegs wird kaum jemand was unternehmen. Was man machen koennte waere ein Trace um zu vergleichen bei welchem Hop der Ping nun gestiegen ist - wobei man da im Idealfall Vergleichswerte von einem "guten" Trace haette. Wenn Arosk sagt "Am Netzwerklauf hat sich nix geaendert" vermute ich ja mal, dass er das gemacht hat und Vergleichswerte hat (wie sonst wuesste er, dass die Route die selbe ist...).


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: NIEMAND bemerkt, Pingunterschiede von 5, 10 oder 15 ms. Es gibt solche Reaktionstest, wo du auf nen Button klicken musst, wenn sich die Farbe eines Quadrates ändert. Ein normaler Mensch wie wir wird kaum unter 0,25 s liegen. Ich lande eher bei 0,28 bis 0,35. Unsere 17jährigen hier schaffen vllt. 0,23 s, aber das wars auch. Das sind 230 ms. Da spürst du die kleinen Unterschiede im Ping eh nicht.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab DSL16+ von der T-com und am Router exakt 17500 kb/s anliegen und 1300 kb/s upload. Der Ping ist auch hervorragend...ich weiß schon warum ich schon 10 jahre dsl bei der telekom hab.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2012)

Leider bin ich so ein "empfindlicher Mensch" für mich ist es schon ein Graus wenn ich nicht mit 120 FPS auf meinem 120 Hz Monitor spielen kann... Manche nehmen das eben wahr, und ich bemerke einen Pingunterschied von fast 15 MS, es ist einfach unflüssiger. Vor allem in der ESL, ich spiel schon garnicht mehr weil es fast unspielbar ist (für mich).

Leider Dorf eben, KabelBW wirds hier nie geben und ich hoffe das irgendwann mal 6000er mit Fastpath hier verfügbar ist...

Edit: Vielleicht liegts einfach an den Ferien... Hoffe es bessert sich wenn die Kinder wieder in die Schule müssen.

Edit2: Ich denke mal das sagt alles: TOP Vermittlungsstellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nein, es liegt nicht am WLAN, habs auch schon mit Kabel getestet ^^


----------



## mristau (5. Januar 2012)

Ich würd aber mal sagen bei 3000er DSL ohne Fastpath ist jeder Ping unter 100ms prima, ich habs früher mit 2MBit DSL fast nie unter 100ms geschafft.
Und eine Änderung von 10ms kann schon durch ne kleine Witterungsänderung entstehen, oder z.B. ne Flasche Wasser neben dem Router.

Ich denke man kann schon bei ner spontanen Ping Veränderung auch kleine Schwankungen bemerken, je nachdem, wie sensitiv man darauf reagiert, aber ich glaube wenn man es längere Zeit hat, stellt man sich darauf auch ein. Man sagt ja immer Pings im >1000ms Bereich sind unspielbar, aber wenn man das mal über ne längere Zeit hat, kann man sich drauf einstellen.

Auch 120FPS sieht man nicht direkt, man kann aber durchaus einen Unterschied bemerken, wenn man entsprechend darauf sensitiv reagiert.
Bei meinem alten PC vor Jahren hab ich z.B. bei allem unter 75Hz ein starkes Flimmern gesehen.
Dazu gibts nen Wikipedia Artikel, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flimmerverschmelzungsfrequenz

Man sieht aber in beiden Fällen nicht die tatsächliche FPS, oder Ping, sondern man sieht einfach einen Unterschied zum gewohnten Bild.



Ich vermute aber, es liegt eher an der Umgebungstemperatur von den Kupferkabeln fürs DSL


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: NIEMAND bemerkt, Pingunterschiede von 5, 10 oder 15 ms. Es gibt solche Reaktionstest, wo du auf nen Button klicken musst, wenn sich die Farbe eines Quadrates ändert. Ein normaler Mensch wie wir wird kaum unter 0,25 s liegen. Ich lande eher bei 0,28 bis 0,35. Unsere 17jährigen hier schaffen vllt. 0,23 s, aber das wars auch. Das sind 230 ms. Da spürst du die kleinen Unterschiede im Ping eh nicht.



Bei Shootern schon.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2012)

In WoW ist es mir egal ob ich einen 80er Ping statt einen 50er hab, aber in CSS ist das der Tod


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei Shootern schon.



Ich hab mittlerweile ~95h BF3 auf der Uhr und spüre von Pingunterschieden absolut nichts. Egal ob ich grad mal 50, 57, oder 64 habe. Egal ob meine Gegner 24, 48 oder 64 ms Ping haben. Verwundert auch nicht, weil das menschliche Auge gar nicht in der Lage ist derartige Unterschiede zu bemerken, wenn der Ping nicht dauernd schwankt. Ob ich an einem Tag 50 und am anderen 57 ms habe, spielt imo keine Rolle. Es spielt dann eine Rolle, wenn die Pings andauernd schwanken, weil dann ähnliche wie bei FPS-Schwankungen (obwohl weit innerhalb des flüssigen Bereichs) unregelmäßige Verzögerungen auftreten.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile ~95h BF3 auf der Uhr und spüre von Pingunterschieden absolut nichts. Egal ob ich grad mal 50, 57, oder 64 habe. Egal ob meine Gegner 24, 48 oder 64 ms Ping haben. Verwundert auch nicht, weil das menschliche Auge gar nicht in der Lage ist derartige Unterschiede zu bemerken, wenn der Ping nicht dauernd schwankt. Ob ich an einem Tag 50 und am anderen 57 ms habe, spielt imo keine Rolle. Es spielt dann eine Rolle, wenn die Pings andauernd schwanken, weil dann ähnliche wie bei FPS-Schwankungen (obwohl weit innerhalb des flüssigen Bereichs) unregelmäßige Verzögerungen auftreten.



In meiner Welt schon. *g* Aber BF würde ich da dank Bulletdrop und dem beknackten Hitbox-System auch nicht als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2012)

Die Hitboxen in BF sind wirklich nicht die besten. Quakelive wäre auch was, was ich mal n Weilchen gezockt hab. Wenn es bei CS(S) nun so krass sein sollte, so sei es. Ich zocks nicht, weils mir persönlich einfach keinen Spaß macht. Ich würde das aber mal eher als Macke der Engine verstehen. Die Regel ist es nicht. Letztendlich sitzt eben doch ein Haufen aus Fleisch, Knochen und Blut vor der Röhre.


----------



## Saji (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Menschheit bei allem so pingelig (was für ein Wortspiel) wäre wie bei der Latenz gäbe es wesentlich weniger Unfälle durch Schlamperei.


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2012)

Naja bei den Ping Werten musste ich auch lachen.

Hab 6000er DSL und auch zwischen 20-80ms, je nach Tageszeit, Wochentag und Serververbindung.
Wenn du im Schnitt 50ms hast kannste doch zufrieden sein... wegen den bißchen mehr, wird dich jeder Kundendienst auslachen. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2012)

Bandbreite hat NICHTS mit Pings zu tun. Du kannst auch ne 32MBit Leitung mit nem 75er Ping haben oder ne 1000er mit 16er Ping. Latenzen sind Übertragungszeiten und von der bereitgestellten Bandbreite unerheblich. Bandbreiten verändern Pings (und zwar steil nach oben) nur wenn die Bandbreite voll/nahezu voll ausgenutzt wird. Dann entsteht schon lokal eine Verzögerung, die sich dann eben als explodierender Ping bemerkbar macht. Minimale Veränderungen wie bei Arosk würde ich auf verändertes Routing o. Ä. schieben.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bandbreite hat NICHTS mit Pings zu tun. Du kannst auch ne 32MBit Leitung mit nem 75er Ping haben oder ne 1000er mit 16er Ping. Latenzen sind Übertragungszeiten und von der bereitgestellten Bandbreite unerheblich. Bandbreiten verändern Pings (und zwar steil nach oben) nur wenn die Bandbreite voll/nahezu voll ausgenutzt wird. Dann entsteht schon lokal eine Verzögerung, die sich dann eben als explodierender Ping bemerkbar macht. Minimale Veränderungen wie bei Arosk würde ich auf verändertes Routing o. Ä. schieben.



Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet, ich habe nur zur Vervollständigung die 6000 dazu geschrieben weil er am Anfang 3000 schrieb und glaube ZAM schrieb 16000.
 Ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht dort nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, bei solchen winzigen Zahlen find ichs echt ein bißchen kleinkariert. Shooter hin oder her.


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 16Mbit-Leitung von dem Verein. Die Geschwindigkeit gibt es aber nur unter der Woche Nachmittags .. *g* Sonst zwischen 12 - 6(!)Mbit. Jaja, ich weiß "Werbung sagt nur bis zu", das ist mir aber mittlerweile egal, für den Preis, den die für die Verarsche haben wollen, bekomme ich auch Kabel Deutschland mit ner 100Mbit-Leitung und werde das auch bald mal testen.
> 
> Achja, Ping ist auch meist zwischen 50 - 60, nur in den weniger frequentierten Zeiten auch mal bei ~30ms (MW3, CSS, CS).



Diese 100Mbit die von Kabeldeutschland angeboten werden beziehen sie auf die komplette Straße.
Sprich: Wenn mehrere Leute einen Kabeldeutschland Internetzugang haben werden die 100Mbit auf diese aufgeteilt.
Wenn du also Pech hast hast du gar nichts zu den Hauptzeiten, oder du hast das Glück und du bist der einzige Abnehmer, dann hast natürlich die 100Mbit's (Vorausgesetzt es gibt sonst keine Störquellen).

Daher würde ich mich mal Schlau machen wer den sonst noch so von Kabeldeutschland bezieht...


----------



## mristau (6. Januar 2012)

Auf die Straße beziehen sich diese 100MBit zu 100% nicht. Die 100MBit sind je nach Hausanschluss möglich oder nicht, deshalb muss man auch immer die genaue Adresse beim Verfügbarkeits Test angeben. Es kann also vorkommen, dass bei dir im Haus nur 32MBit geht, aber beim Nachbarn 100MBit, zudem sind die Werte nicht so kalkuliert, dass auf 1 Zuleitung max 100MBit passen, sondern da gehen je nach Größe mehrere Gigabit. Das kommt allerdings auf die Haus Zuleitung an. In der Regel haben, jedenfalls wenn die Zuleitungen relativ neu sind, alle Häuser eine eigene Zuleitung.
Bei KabelBW gibts z.B. eine Leistungsgarantie: Wenn bei 3 Messungen, die min. 3h auseinander sein müssen, jeweils mehr als 10% weniger Leistung durchkommt, kriegt man ein Sonderkündigungsrecht.


----------

